# SUBMIT SW PICS!!!



## Fish Finder (Mar 25, 2005)

I wanted to start a new forum dedicated to sw tank fish. So when someone is interested in a fish they can come here and look at the pic's and get a idea of what they can get. Please post the common name and the scientific name of each fish if you know it along with the pic.


----------



## Fish Finder (Mar 25, 2005)

Squirrelfish (Holocentrus adscensionis)


----------



## Fish Finder (Mar 25, 2005)

Snowy grouper (Epinephelus niveatus)


----------



## Fish Finder (Mar 25, 2005)

Spotfin butterflyfish (Chaetodon ocellatus)


----------



## Fish Finder (Mar 25, 2005)

Foureye butterflyfish (Chaetodon capistratus)


----------



## Fish Finder (Mar 25, 2005)

Striped burrfish (Chilomycterus schoepfi)


----------



## Fish Finder (Mar 25, 2005)

Lookdown (Selene vomer)


----------



## Fish Finder (Mar 25, 2005)

Sargassumfish (Histrio histrio)


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

good idea. i'll contibute.

(Balistapus undulatus) undulated triggerfish


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

(Balistoides conspicillum) clown triggerfish


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Queen triggerfish (ill get the scientific name later)


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

ok, idon't get it, my comp is fuged up, i can't get the pics uploaded propaly







.

i have to fix it later on


----------



## Fish Finder (Mar 25, 2005)

Trigger lover said:


> (Balistoides conspicillum) clown triggerfish
> [snapback]997347[/snapback]​


----------



## Fish Finder (Mar 25, 2005)

Trigger lover said:


> Queen triggerfish (Balistes vetula)
> [snapback]997349[/snapback]​


----------



## Fish Finder (Mar 25, 2005)

Blue angelfish (Holacanthus bermudensis)


----------



## Fish Finder (Mar 25, 2005)

French angelfish (Pomacanthus paru)


----------



## Fish Finder (Mar 25, 2005)

Grey angelfish (Pomacanthus arcuatus)


----------



## Fish Finder (Mar 25, 2005)

Porcupinefish (Diodon hystrix)


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

fish finder, thanks for filling in my pics.
i will add some more when i get my comp working proper


----------



## Fish Finder (Mar 25, 2005)

k no prob


----------



## Fish Finder (Mar 25, 2005)

Oyster toadifsh (Opsanus tau)


----------



## Fish Finder (Mar 25, 2005)

Goosefish (Lophius americanus)


----------



## Fish Finder (Mar 25, 2005)

Bluespotted cornetfish (Fistularia tabacaria)


----------



## Fish Finder (Mar 25, 2005)

Short bigeye (Pristigenys alta)


----------



## Fish Finder (Mar 25, 2005)

Northern stargazer (Astroscopus guttatus)


----------



## Fish Finder (Mar 25, 2005)

Blue tang (Acanthurus coeruleus)


----------



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

no offense, but i dont really understand the point of this thread?


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

the thread makes some sense but its jsut to easy to send people to liveaquaria.com theres tons of pics as well as somewhat accurate info on the species


----------



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

00nothing said:


> the thread makes some sense but its jsut to easy to send people to liveaquaria.com theres tons of pics as well as somewhat accurate info on the species
> [snapback]998374[/snapback]​


yea i could see if it was pics of our fish, but just posting pics from liveaquaria and other websites is pretty dumb, imo. once again no offense.


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

fredweezy said:


> 00nothing said:
> 
> 
> > the thread makes some sense but its jsut to easy to send people to liveaquaria.com theres tons of pics as well as somewhat accurate info on the species
> ...


agree, i think they should be pics. of our fish that we own.

J-Rod


----------



## king red belly (Apr 13, 2005)

that grooper looks kinda like a little oscar. And that goose fight is cool.


----------



## BigBursa T (Jan 3, 2005)

Fish Finder, I WANT THAT SARGASSUM FISH, what kind is it?????? and is it compatible with a Striated Anglerfish


----------



## Fish Finder (Mar 25, 2005)

BigBursa T said:


> Fish Finder, I WANT THAT SARGASSUM FISH, what kind is it?????? and is it compatible with a Striated Anglerfish
> [snapback]1007861[/snapback]​


here is anouther better pic of a sargassum fish. The kind this is Sargassumfish (Histrio histrio). They are very easy to tell apart from outher kind of anglerfish. If you go to the top of the sw forum's to the pined section i posted a compatible chart if you have any questions about puting two kinds of fish togeather. But i know that it shouldn't be a prob to put them togeather







at the store i work at they keep them togeather in the tank and they never fight. let me know how it go's.


----------



## BigBursa T (Jan 3, 2005)

Thats if i can find one, been doing the saltwater thing for almost 3 years only seen 4 anglers at my LFS's..... and i bought one of them, i'll ask them about that histrio histrio maybe they can order one


----------



## Fish Finder (Mar 25, 2005)

There $50 here and free shiping:
http://www.saltwaterfish.com/site_11_03/ca...gory=4&x=5&y=14
they also have a lot of outher angler fish. Let me know how it go's.


----------



## Fish Finder (Mar 25, 2005)

It's under miscellaneous fish


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

Fish Finder said:


> There $50 here and free shiping:
> http://www.saltwaterfish.com/site_11_03/ca...gory=4&x=5&y=14
> they also have a lot of outher angler fish. Let me know how it go's.
> [snapback]1007877[/snapback]​


yeah it's there for 50 bucks but a min. order of 79 dollars. so you would have to get some other things. if u want one though do it, you will be amazed by how healthy your fish look. when i ordered my queen and 2 angles they were in perfect condition, couldn't of gotten better fish anywhere else. and yes if u do get when lets us know.









J-Rod


----------



## BigBursa T (Jan 3, 2005)

thanx, i was looking for something cheaper, lol. but if i have to i'll prolly fork over the dough


----------



## BigBursa T (Jan 3, 2005)

View attachment 59908
Took myself, cant take credit for the fish though, sheddaquarium's Sea Dragon (dont know the scientific)


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Here's my true black percula clownfish pair.


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

just thought this pic was really cool. it's some kind of lizard fish eating a goby.

J-Rod


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

Dang man that is the coolest pic i've seen in a long time on this site!!!!!!!!

































































RAD!

If only the golby had a smaller fish in his mouth! Then it could be in Dr. seuss's one fish two fish, red fish, blue fish


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

mauls said:


> Dang man that is the coolest pic i've seen in a long time on this site!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah when i came across that pic i knew i had ot post it on here, it is so badass looking.









J-Rod


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2005)

We are such nerds

"One fish eating another fish is *badass*"

Haha, I love it.

--Dan


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> We are such nerds
> 
> "One fish eating another fish is *badass*"
> 
> ...


haha, i saw badass with everything. also a in person kinda thing.

J-Rod


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> We are such nerds
> 
> "One fish eating another fish is *badass*"
> 
> ...


Ooh speak for yourself!!!

Im very comfortable with my self for calling that picture BADASS!!!

Now it would be a whole different story if i were calling a betta fish badass. If i did taht i would have to tryout for the womens basketball team!~


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

smokinbubbles said:


> just thought this pic was really cool. it's some kind of lizard fish eating a goby.
> 
> J-Rod
> [snapback]1010476[/snapback]​


Awesome pic man


----------

